# another lighted nock review



## 2EARLEY (Jun 25, 2006)

In this pic the Tracer is on top, the Firenock in red to the left and the CX lazereye to the right. In the pic the Tracer looks the brightest but it looked equal to the Firenock to me when shooting.


----------



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

Good review. About the Tracer nock, you should have gotten a practice nock with it as well, sounds like maybe the package was opened at some point and the practice nock removed? I have used the lazereye with very poor success and have used the Tracer nocks for a full season. Once I placed the magnet in the proper position (Mathews Switchback and now on my Ross canivore) I had 0 problems with the nock failing to light or the magnet falling off.


----------



## 2EARLEY (Jun 25, 2006)

pronghornproduction said:


> Good review. About the Tracer nock, you should have gotten a practice nock with it as well, sounds like maybe the package was opened at some point and the practice nock removed? I have used the lazereye with very poor success and have used the Tracer nocks for a full season. Once I placed the magnet in the proper position (Mathews Switchback and now on my Ross canivore) I had 0 problems with the nock failing to light or the magnet falling off.


hmm Maybe I did get some old ones. I seen a bunch of Tracers hanging from the rack and none had the practice nocks with it.


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Just from my own personal experience, Firenocks are the best lighted nock I have ever used. Hands down.

Mike


----------



## Cajun H (Aug 26, 2009)

Great review and Pic


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*they are i agree*



mhoman9 said:


> Just from my own personal experience, Firenocks are the best lighted nock I have ever used. Hands down.
> 
> Mike


not very cheap though


----------

